# Meet MOLLY!!!!!



## Brinkley & Neyland's Mom (Jun 14, 2004)

I asked for a sister for Brink on my Christmas list...








With a little by-line underneath that IIIIIII pick her out....he knows I am very particular about where she should come from.









He brought me and Brink THIS home today.
He THINKS he is SO funny!









[attachment=956:attachment]

So there is Brink's new sister. Her name is Molly. She has been appropriately welcomed into the family by a nice attack and play time from Brink. She has had some hair removed in the fight. My daughter ADORES her and has given her a good brushing/grooming session.







And hubby thinks he is funny!


----------



## littlepeanut (Dec 5, 2004)

Hubby's looking for trouble now


----------



## Theresa (Mar 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by tlunn_@Nov 5 2005, 07:07 AM
> *I asked for a sister for Brink on my Christmas list...
> 
> 
> ...


[/QUOTE]














Oh that's a good one







I think all hubby's are like that, but once they get the real thing watch out







they start the "here baby" thing :lol: And trust me he's not calling me and u right


----------



## Caesar's Mommie (Apr 8, 2004)

LOL that is too funny!


----------



## Karen542 (May 4, 2005)




----------



## danah (Jan 8, 2005)

LOL














My husband also thought that was so funny. (Possibly giving him ideas!!) I also asked for a little girl for Christmas but we decided we would wait till May when I finish school because money is really tight now. My husband said he loves your new little girl, a lot less expensive and less grooming. (NOT FUNNY, husbands!!)


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

OMG! That is tooo funny!!!!


----------



## msmagnolia (Sep 8, 2004)

He's got a sense of humor and at least you KNOW that he is listening when you are talking about girl pups.


----------



## Littlemans Mom (Apr 6, 2005)

At least he listened to the part about not bringing home a real one without your help







That is just too cute, my hubby would do something like that also


----------



## abbey (Apr 4, 2005)

You had me going there! I expected to see a real pup!! Oh, that is too funny!!


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)




----------



## miko's mommy (Feb 8, 2005)

Molly is a cutie







At least you KNOW Brink and Molly will get along just fine


----------



## dr.jaimie (Mar 23, 2004)




----------



## Scoobydoo (May 26, 2005)

That is too funny, your hubby and probably most others more than likely think alike, I am sure mine would do the same if I started pestering for another furbaby


----------



## carrie (Aug 24, 2004)

omg, thats too funny.....


----------



## Deanna (Jan 14, 2005)

My husband said "I hope she knows how lucky she is to be married to a man so smart and creative"


----------



## Brinkley & Neyland's Mom (Jun 14, 2004)

> _Originally posted by okw_@Nov 5 2005, 11:14 AM
> *Molly is a cutie
> 
> 
> ...


[/QUOTE]


Really though!








Today "Molly" was laying on the couch and Brink jumped up there to look out the window and gave her a little "lick/kiss" on his way up. I thought it was cute. Like he thought she was real or something.











> _Originally posted by Deanna_@Nov 5 2005, 02:09 PM
> *My husband said "I hope she knows how lucky she is to be married to a man so smart and creative"
> 
> 
> ...


[/QUOTE]









Everyone should be SO lucky!


----------



## AJ (Jun 5, 2005)

That is soo funny!! Rosie also likes her sisters!!!


----------



## TheButtercup (Mar 3, 2005)

hahahaha we have a Molly too (she's referred to as "OMIGOD! AAACCCCKK!!!"), and i cant stop laughing when i put her in a chair directly facing the front door and someone comes in and "OMIGOD!! AAACCCCKKKK!!" scares the crap out of anyone who comes in...thinking it's a real dog....hehehehehehehe...

things i'll never stop laughing at. I hope Molly brings you that much, if not more, joy!









ann marie and the "oh that's just not funny" buttercup


----------



## Brooks (Jun 27, 2005)

my husband thinks your husband is awesome


----------



## puppymom (Jun 13, 2005)

Ya shoulda just smiled sweetly ans said Oh HONEY I KNEW YOU WERE GOING TO LET ME GET MY LITTLE GIRL, THIS IS YOUR WAY OF LETTING ME KNOW I CAN GO PICK HER OUT NOW


----------



## ButterCloudandNoriko (Aug 26, 2004)

HAHA...You should play a nice joke right back at him....I call it "holding out" HAHAHAH Don't know if he'd get a kick out of it, but it sure sounds funny! LOL JK!


----------



## TuckersMom (Jun 27, 2005)

Too cute!!! Well, at least she won't eat a lot or potty in the house.







That's something my hubby would do also.


----------



## Brinkley & Neyland's Mom (Jun 14, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Msloke_@Nov 7 2005, 01:53 PM
> *And, I trust, when your hubby tells you what HE wants for Christmas, you will respond in kind.
> 
> 
> ...


[/QUOTE]


I can't think of anything off his list to be so creative with!


----------

